
Second draft RFP for DOD's JEDI cloud reveals few changes - classicsnoot
https://washingtontechnology.com/blogs/editors-notebook/2018/04/jedi-second-draft.aspx?m=1
======
classicsnoot
From the article:

"DOD wants a commercially available cloud infrastructure to provide both
platform as a service and infrastructure as a service for DOD’s business and
mission operations. DOD envisions JEDI as supporting a wide range of data
initiatives including artificial intelligence, big data analytics and
information sharing."

